# American Bully Shot By Man Walking Chihuahua- RIP RK's Revenge



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

This is a sad story and it goes to show you how ignorant the media truly is when it comes to any type of dog. This dog that was shot belonged to Dre from Reliance Kennels; however, the dog they named (and wrote about as if she was trash in my opinion) is not actually the dog that was shot. They named Applebottom as the dog that was killed, but I believe it was their dog Revenge. Shoddy reporting for sure. Anyway, here is article and link to the video. The whole incident is senseless and could have been handled a different way. 
*Family Pet Shot By Fearful Dog Owner *

Lonnie Wong
FOX40 News
4:45 PM PST, January 2, 2012
SACRAMENTO
​
A 4-year-old family pet was shot and killed by a dog owner who says he was attacked Monday.
Sacramento Sheriff's deputies called the dead dog a pitbull, but the owner of the the dog says it was an American Bully, a relatively new American Kennel Club breed that, according to webistes, is gentler than a Pitbull.
Although it is smaller and more squat, it has a large head and resembles the notorious pitbull.
Several squad cars resonded to a call of shots fired at a house. When they arrived, Applebottom was found dead on the porch of a house across from Tamarindo Park. 
"When we responded, we found out that the citizen actually did have a concealed weapon permit and that the Pitbull was aggressive toward the citizen,' said Sgt. Deborah Johnson.
Applebottom's owner, who raised it from birth, said she was not aggressive toward his four children and may have been excited. But he said she was gentle and not dangerous. He owns Reliance Kennels which he operates out of his house. He said Applebottom got loose as his family was unloading groceries from their car.
The man that shot Applebottom was walking his chihuahua around the park. Deptuies took his .38 caliber revolver as evidence. A bullet lay on the sidewalk where the confrontation happened as well as a trail of blood that lead to the porch.
"It appeared that the dog went back and tried to scratch at the door to get in, but it didn't survive," said Johnson.
The owner, who was too upset to be interviewed on camera said the shooter stood on the corner for several minutes watching his family unload the car. He did not believe the shooter's motive because he could have just walked away if he felt threatened.
Sgt. Johnson said the unidentified man was very sorry he had to kill the dog and that no crime was committed.
"It appears to be may be a civil matter if the owner wants to take it civilly. However, he had rights to have his weapon and it appeared to be attacking him and his dog," said Johnson.

Click *here *to see video of news report.


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

son of a bitch!!what kind of person needs to take a gun out with them whilst walking a dog anyway??

i hate how they say resembles the notorious pitbull???

ive had more problems with small jack russels,and lap dogs that old people have than any bullbreed ect.

im sorry but i would kill that guy.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. That is crazy, super sad. And probably nothing that can be done since the dog was off leash and off his property?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL American Kennel Club breed, wow great reporting , so many mistakes on the medias part here. Thats very sad , IM so sorry for reliance kennels. This would have been so different had the breeds been reversed and the chi was shot but the media makes it seem ok " what would you do if an american bully came running at you " lol Id bend over to pet him lol, now if it was the chi I would maybe be scarred.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The media shows its lack of knowledge again. From my understanding it was Revenge that was shot and killed. Seeing as how it is illegal to Mace a loose dog in CA I don't see how this is in anyway legal.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, so sad and horrible for the kennel and the pups family.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Typical media making bull out of bulldogs


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dre from Reliance Kennels and owner of Revenge will be in the Bully Booth tonight at 10pm EST/9pm CST/7pm PST.

The Bully Booth 01/03 by Bully World Radio | Blog Talk Radio


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

This is the perfect example for kennels to protect there property and themselfs and animals and have security cameras up. having those up to watch the property they could have had visual proof of what happened. So many storys about peoples dogs being stolen { this breed is high theft in many areas} , dogs being poisoned by nasty neighbors and in worst case storys like this. I think with people comming in and out of kennel homes it proetects your family as well.
I think this guy had a hidden agenda and had a target on that dog and lucked out she was left out. There are lots of people who feel this way about our breed and have no remorse or issue hurting our loved pets. And you all see exactly how they can get away with this , cry the "pitbull was attacking me" game. 
I know we will be getting a system up here sooner then later , been talking about it alot just having alot of dogs here, and we live ina high theft area. this story just broke our hearts and I think we need to prevent this from ever being our story. I hope others use this to take appropriate measures for there yards.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

good post Angel. then there is no he said she said, its all there on film and criminal charges may have been brought. This guy stalking the family, doesnt even live in the neighborhood to then wait until he had the perfect chance and could kill the dog, so horrible! Cameras would have helped a lot. Who carries 2 gins on a walk??? He was looking for trouble. Also another reason to make sure your dog never ever gets off leash for any reason. (not like there are any more reasons needed)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

He doesnt live in the area? wtf . How is he even getting away with this. Guy has some issues to say the least.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dre did a great job on the show tonight. If you missed the interview then you can listen to it by clicking on the link below.

The Bully Booth 01/03 by Bully World Radio | Blog Talk Radio


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

Listened to the show ! :thumbsup:. This story is so sad and makes me F'ing MADD!!!!!! No decent human being would do that... SMH


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I just listened to half the interview before I cringed and had to shut it off. I'm of the opinion that it was totally Dre's fault...not sure if he takes responsibility or not but I didn't hear him take accountability...only blame the neighbor for not telling them that his dog was loose.

The neighbor totally had an agenda to walk around a nice neighborhood with a loaded pistol, but the fact is that we can't control the actions of other people or other dogs...we can only control ourselves and our dogs and the moment I heard that his son shut the front door with the dog loose outside all bets were off and the neighbor is free to do what he wants...right or wrong.

The fact that Dre said he walks his dog loose in a park is totally against everything that we preach here.

I'm sorry for his loss...but hopefully its a lesson to all of us.

R.I.P. Revenge


----------

